# Bunny Boarding



## akhabraham (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello,
My name is Abraham and I was searching for a person who was willing to look over one of my hotot bunnies for about a month during the Summer of 2014. I currently live in Dallas, Texas so if you are a bunny caretaker, please extend a helping hand. I have looked into boarding at the North Texas Rabbit Sanctuary but the rates are just too expensive for me to handle. So please, anyone who is able to look after another bunny, please help me. I will surely never forget your favor. Anywhere in the DFW Metroplex will be fine. I am also willing to pay a reasonable amount of money for anyone who will volunteer. Thank you so much for your time and concern


----------



## WillowRabbitry (Jan 20, 2014)

I would be willing to do it for free but I live in Michigan! If you find some way to transport him/her to me I would be more than willing to watch your bunny for a month! Good luck


----------



## Phonetic Diabetic (Jan 20, 2014)

I may be able to help out, as I am in Addison off of the Dallas North Tollway. Message me all pertinent info. like sex, if altered, cage size, etc.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 20, 2014)

Coolness. The only person we know in Texas is in Austin, so too far, just like us. We are currently sitting Peanut for Larry Ng.


----------

